# اسعار تشطيبات 2014



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جنية للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جنية مصري للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جنية مصري لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس
900 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جنية مصري​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جنية مصري للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم 
وبعدها تستلم الشقة​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جنية واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (19 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات

م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]​*


----------



## طارق عاصم (19 يوليو 2014)

الكلام ده كبير وعايز قعده بروقان مع كوبايه شاي ... مشكور جدا


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]

اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جنية مصري للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم 
وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جنية للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جنية مصري للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جنية مصري لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس
900 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جنية مصري

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جنية واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## محمد النواري (20 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## egyptsystem (20 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## saidgc (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## egyptsystem (21 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (22 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جنيه
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جنيه / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جنيه / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جنيه / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جنية / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 205 دولار / م3 )
في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جنية / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جنية / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جنية / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جنية / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جنية / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جنية / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جنية / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جنية / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جنية / م3
او ما يوازى 208 دولار / م3
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 217 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 159 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جنيه
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جنية / م3
( تقريبا 234 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جنيه
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جنيه للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جنيه
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جنيه / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جنيه / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جنيه
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جنيه / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جنية / م.ط ( تقريبا )
او ما يوازى 37 دولار / م .ط
خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جنية / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 305 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جنية / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جنية
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جنية / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084جنية / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 232 دولار / م3 )
خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جنية / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 38 دولار / م2 )
البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جنيه / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جنية / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جنية / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10جنية /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جنية / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جنية / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جنية / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جنية / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جنية / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جنية / م2
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 31 دولار / م2 )
11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جنية / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جنية / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جنية / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جنية / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5جنية / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 315 دولار / م3 )
12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جنيه / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جنية / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جنية / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جنية / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جنية / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جنيه/ م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جنية / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جنية / م3
(او ما يوازى تقريبا 335 دولار / م3 )
13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جنية / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جنية 
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جنية / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جنية / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جنية / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جنية / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جنية / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جنيه
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جنيه تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جنيه كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جنيه للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جنيه تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 2.5 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جنية / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 1.7 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 10 دولار / م2 تقريبا )


توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جنيه / م2
( او ما يوازى 5.9 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جنية / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جنية / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جنية / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جنية ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جنية / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 5.8 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جنية / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جنية تقريبا جنية وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جنية / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جنية / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جنية / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جنية / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جنيه / م2 تقريبا
( او ما يوازى 6.6 دولار / م2 تقريبا )
الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جنية / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جنية حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جنية / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جنيه اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جنيه 
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جنيه / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جنية / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جنيه / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية :- 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جنية / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جنية / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة :-
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 كجم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 كجم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 كجم / م3
م2 مبانى :- 
سمك 10 سم 45 جنيه / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جنية / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جنية / م3
م2 بياض :-
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جنية / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جنية / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جنية / م2
م2 دهانات : - 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جنية / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جنية / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جنية / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جنية
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جنيه 
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جنيه 
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جنيه
القاعده = 900 - 1250 
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 - 2500 بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 - 1500
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جنيه
باب قشره ارو = 450 جنيه
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 - 600
باب شقه حشو 450 - 650
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جنية بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جنيه في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جنيه / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جنيه م م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جنيه / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جنية / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جنيه / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جنيه / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جنية / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جنية / م2 الى 750 جنية / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
- كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
- دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
- سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض

م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم


م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]





اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جنية مصري للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جنية للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جنية مصري للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جنية مصري لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس
900 جنية مصري قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جنية مصري

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جنية واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جم
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جم تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جم كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جم للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جم تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2



توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
- كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
- دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
- سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض

م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم


م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2


اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم

اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )

تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
- مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
- مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
- مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
- مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
- مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
- مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
- مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
- مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]





اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 
اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (23 يوليو 2014)

*الخرسانه المسلحه :-
العوامل التى تحدد تكلفة تنفيذ اعمال الخرسانه
1- الخامات
حديد
خرسانه
2- المصنعيات
- النجارة
- الحدادة
-الصب
3- الشده المستخدمه في التنفيذ ونوعها ومكوناتها
اولا الخامات :
- تغير الاسعار بشكل متزايد ومستمر على مستوى العالم وعدم ثباته
- ارتباط تلك الصناعات الثقيلة بالطاقة واسعار المنتجات البترولية المختلفة واسعار الغاز الطبيعى
اعتقد أن حادثه تحدث هنا او هناك او خبر سياسى او اقتصادى يؤثر مباشرة على اسعار النفط واسعار الغاز الطبيعى ومن ثم يمتد ذلك التأثير الى تلك الصناعات المهمة ومنها الحديد والاسمنت .
ومن هنا نلاحظ العوامل العديدة والتغيرات الغير المحتملة والغير متوقعه التى تحدث فى اى وقت من الاوقات .
- دعم الطاقة ورفع الدعم وعدم رفع الدعم ورفع الدعم كليا ورفع الدعم جزئيا اعتقد انها كلها مصطلحات مهمة تشير الى أن سياسة الحكومات على المدى القصير والبعيد تحدد اسعار السوق بشكل كبير
- اعتقد أن وضوح الرؤى للحكومات واتباع سياسات محددة ومعروفة سلفا مع وضع الخطط طويلة الاجل يساعد كثيرا فى فهم مجريات السوق وتحرك الاسعار ومدى الزيادة المتبعة .
- الضرائب المباشرة التى تفرضها الحكومات على المصانع مباشرة ومنها ضريبة الارباح الصناعية وضريبة المبيعات وكذلك الدمغات الخاصة وغيرها والتى يتم خصمها من المنبع ( من المصنع ) تؤثر بكل تأكيد تأثيرا مباشرا على سعر المنتج النهائى
فى دولة مثل مصر تفرض الحكومه ضريبة مبيعات بقيمة ثابتة 10 %
يتم تطبيقها فى كل المصانع على سعر المنتج مباشرة ومنها مصانع الحديد والاسمنت و تدرس الحكومة فرض زيادة فى ضريبة المبيعات بقيمة 7% وهذا الخبر غير مؤكد يتم تداوله ونفيه وتأكيده وعدم صحته وهكذا
عدم وضوح الاستراتجيات وعدم القدرة على تطبيقها يصعب من مسئولية ( المقاول ) فى دراسة الاسعار ووضع اسعار يتم تطبيقها على فترة مشروع قد تكون ليست بالقصيرة و اعتقد انها من اصعب الامور التى تمر على المقاول عند تحليل السعر فهو فى حيرة من امره
بالاضافة الى العوامل السابقة فلكل دولة خصوصيتها فى تحديد قيمة الاسعار للمنتجات المختلفة و يتم ذلك بتطبيق سياسات معينة ومنها تطبيق اتفاقيات دولية معينة تسمح بتبادل السلع
او فرض جمارك بقيم معينة كذلك للسلع المختلفة 
او حظر استيراد سلع معينة .
- عامل النقل للخامات من العوامل المهمة فكلما بعد موقع المشروع عن موقع التصنيع والتوزيع يزداد السعر
فمثلا ما يخص حديد التسليح فتجد اسعار محافظات الصعيد تزداد بقيمة حوالى 100 جنية للطن عن سعره داخل القاهرة الكبرى .
2- اما فيما يخص المصنعيات
النجارة والحدادة والصب 
فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى شدات النجارة على سبيل المثال فمن الشدات الخشبية التقليدية ( العروق واللتزانة ) الى الشدات المعدنية المختلفة واستخدام الواح البليوود الى الشدات الهيدروليكية
والملاحظ انه كلما زاد هذا التطور فأن قيمة الشدة نفسها يزداد سعرها وتقل قيمة المصنعية فالمجهود المبذول فى شدة معدنية جاهرة يقل كثيرا عن المجهود الذى يتطلبة عمل شدة خشبية 
وحسب امتلاك الشركة او المقاول لتلك الشدات اوالشدات خشبية تتحدد التكاليف
اما فيما يخص اعمال الصب فلا يخفى على احد التطور الهائل الذى حدث فى طرق الصب من طرق صب تقليدية ( بالقروانه والجردل ) الى استخدام الخلاطات الى محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بانواعها وتجهيزاتها المختلفة وانواع البامب المتحرك او الثابت الى معدات احدث ( احد منتجات الشركات الاوربية عربة ترانس ميكس تعمل كمحطة متنقله تجهز وتصب فى نفس التوقيت)
وكلما كانت التكنولوجيا متوفرة فى اعتقادى سيؤثر ذلك بالايجاب على التكاليف ومن ثم السعر 
اعتقد أن التفكير فى استخدام طرق تقليدية فى الصب بات من الماضى
ومع ذلك فنحن مضطرين لاستخدامه فى اوقات كثيرة لظروف شتى ومن ثم وجب علينا تحليل السعر حسب المكونات والطريقة التقليدية فى الصب
1. اسعار الخامات في المتوسط
حديد التسليح طن = يتراوح من 5500 جم
الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى يتراوح ما بين 740 - 770 جم / طن
اسعار الصب : على حسب محتوى الاسمنت وجهد الخرسانه وطريقة الصب المتبعه
اسعار المصنعيات شامله العده الخشبيه
- الاساسات
قواعد منفصله من 150 - 180 جم / م3
لبشه خرسانه عاديه
من 100 - 120 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور الارضى من 160 الى 200 جم / م3
الاعمدة والاسقف للدور المتكرر نفس الاسعار السابقه يضاف اليها علاوه 10 جنية / م3 للدور الواحد
تقل تلك الاسعار في حالة الاسقف flat slab بنسبه تصل الى حوالى 10 %
الاسعار السابقه هى متوسط الاسعار المبدئيه وكل حاله تختلف عن الاخرى ولكل منشأ ظروفه الخاصه به والتى تؤثر بكل تأكيد على السعر
والى بنود الاعمال مباشرة والتى تحتوى على الكثير من التفاصيل
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهزالميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
يشمل بند الاساسات قواعد منفصله القواعد والسملات والشدادات في حالة وجودها
التكاليف المباشره :-
1- حديد التسليح : - نقوم بحساب كمية الحديد / م3 حسب تفريدة الحديد ( طريقة رص وتوزيع الحديد )
وذلك بقسمة كمية الحديد / كمية الخرسانه المسلحة للقواعد وتشمل كمية الحديد الحديد المستخدم لاشارات الاعمدة حيث يتم تحميل كميته على القواعد
وكذلك تشمل الحسابات كميات الحديد للسملات والشدادات وبادىء السلم وخلافه
في المتوسط تكون كمية الحديد للأساسات قواعد منفصله من 75 - 85 كجم / م3 وتؤخذ في المتوسط 80 كجم / م3
وبالتالى تكلفة حديد التسليح = 80 * 5.5 = 440 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 440 + 5+330+170 + 4+5 = 954 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 954 *.5 = 477 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 954 + 477 = 1431 جم / م3

في حالة وجود عدة خشبيه لدى الشركة وتم اسناد اعمال الحدادة والنجاره بدون عدة لمقاول باطن ستكون تكلفة المصنعيات كالتالى
- اعمال الحدادة للأساسات = 30 - 35 جم / م3
- اعمال النجارة = 70 - 85 جم / م3
- هالك الخشب يتم حسابه في المتوسط =15- 20 جم / م3
وبالتالى ستكون تكلفة المتر المكعب = 30 + 80 + 20 = 130 جم / م3
واذا ما قورن الفرق في التكاليف في حالة اسناد الاعمال لمقاول باطن بعده او بدون سيكون الفرق
= 170- 130 = 40 جم / م3
او ما يعادل كنسبة = 40 / 1430 * 100 = 2.8 % او ما يقل عن 3 % من سعر البند
في حالة وجود نسب عاليه من الاملاح والكبريتات يستخدم اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات وتكون صيغة البند :-
خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات :- بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد منفصلة ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس تكاليف البند السابق فقط سيزداد تكلفة منتج الخرسانه بنفس النسبه في زيادة سعر الاسمنت من اسمنت بورتلاندى عادى الى اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات
الفرق في السعر في حدود 50 جم / طن
تكلفة الخرسانه ستزداد بقيمة 50 *7 / 20 = 17.5 جم / م3
مما سيؤدى الى زيادة سعر البند في حدود 25 جم / م3
سيكون السعر الاجمالى م3 = 1455 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( قواعد شريطيه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ قواعد شريطية ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات التنفيذية والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي مقاوم للكبريتات للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
نفس طريقة التحليل السابقه فقط متوسط كمية الحديد سيكون اعلى واسعار المصنعيات ستكون اقل
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 95 - 100 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *55= 550 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 120 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 550 + 5+330+120 + 4+5 = 1014 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1014 *.5 = 507 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1014 + 507 = 1521 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات ( لبشه مسلحه ) :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الأساسات [ لبشه مسلحه ] حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 50 - 60 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 55 *5.5= 302 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 100 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 3 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 4 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 302 + 5+330+100 + 3+4 = 744 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 744 *.5 = 372 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 744 + 372 = 1116 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للحوائط السانده :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الحوائط السانده حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته و علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
- كمية الحديد في المتوسط ستكون في حدود 100 - 110 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 105 *5.5= 577 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر 170 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 577 + 5+330+170 + 5+5 = 1092 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1092 *.5 = 546 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1092 + 546 = 1638 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة للخوازيق:- بالمتر الطولي توريد وعمل خوازيق ميكانيكي بالتفريغ من الخرسانة المسلحة بالأبعاد والأطوال والتسليح المبين باللوحات التنفيذية وخرسانة الخازوق ذات محتوي اسمنتي لا يقل عن 400كجم أسمنت بولاتلاندي عادي للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الأنشائية مع الدمك الميكانيكي جيدا و المعالجة وعلي ان تحقق الخرسانة رتبة لا تقل عن 300 كجم/سم2 والسعر يشمل اجراء اختبار التحميل ويشمل كل ما يلزم حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات قطر 40 سم
( مثال : خوازيق قطر 40 سم وباجمالى طول 20 م .. والتسليح 8 قطر 16 مم وبطول 12 م وكانات حلزونيه قطر 8 مم والمسافه البينيه 15 سم )
كمية الحديد للخازوق الواحد = 8 ×12×1.58= 152 كجم
كانات بقطر 8 مم بطريقة تقريبه = 35 كجم
اجمالى الحديد = 152+35 = 187 كجم
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه للخازوق الواحد = 3.14 * 0.2*0.2*20= 2.5 م3
باضافه كمية 0.25 م3 هالك خرسانه بعد صب الخازوق
اجمالى الخرسانه = 2.5 + 0.25= 2.75 م3
حساب التكاليف المباشره :-
كمية الحديد = 187 * 5.5 = 1028 جم
مصنعيات الحديد شامل اللحام = 200 جم للخازوق الواحد
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه
تكلفة م3 خرسانه جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 400 كجم / م3 شامل اضافات مؤخرات الشك وشامل الصب باستخدام البامب التكلفه = 400 جم / م3
تكلفة الخازوق الواحد = 400 × 2.75 = 1100 جم
اجمالى تكلفة الخازوق من الخامات والصب = 1028 +200+1100 = 2328 جم
تكلفة المتر الطولى = 2328 / 20 = 116.4 جم / م . ط
تكلفة المتر الطولى باستخدام ماكينة الخوازيق = 50 - 60 جم / م .ط ( حسب عدد الخوازيق )
اجمالى التكلفة للمتر الطولى = 116.4 +55 = 171.4 جم
التكلفة الغير مباشرة وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 171.4*0.5= 85.7 جم / م.ط
اجمالى السعر للمتر الطولى =171.4+ 85.7 = 257 جم / م.ط ( تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للاعمدة :-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة لزوم الاعمدة والحوائط حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل كاملا
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تتباين كمية حديد التسليح للاعمدة ( لكل م3 ) من منشأ لاخر على حسب التصميم وعدد الادوار والاحمال على المنشأ وغيرها وتتراوح في المتوسط ما بين 140 كجم - 180 كجم / م3 في المنشأت العادية الى ما يزيد عن 200 كجم / م3 لمنشأت اخرى ويجب حساب كمية الحديد للاعمدة بعناية تامه 
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 160 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 160 *5.5= 880 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 8 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر لاعمدة للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 10 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 8+330+190 + 10+5 = 1423 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 711.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1423 + 711.5 = 2134.5 جم / م3 ( 2135 تقريبا )

خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى ( بلاطات مصمته وكمرات وسلالم ):-
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانة مسلحة للهيكل الخرسانى لزوم البلاطات المصمته والكمر والسلالم حسب الأبعاد الموضحة بالرسومات والخرسانة ذات محتوى أسمنتي لايقل عن 350 كجم أسمنت بورتلاندي عادى للمتر المكعب من الخرسانة وحديد التسليح طبقا للمبين بالرسومات الإنشائية مع الهز الميكانيكي جيدا علي ان تحقق الخرسانة جهد لا يقل عن 250 كجم / سم2 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجة الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف المصمته ( بلاطات وكمر ) تتراوح في المتوسط 100 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 100 كجم / م3 لمنشأ يتكون من خمسة ادوار
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 100 *5.5= 550 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط سعر المتر للدور الارضى = 170 جم / م3
اضافة علاوه 10 جنية لكل دور تكون اجمالى العلاوة = 4 * 10 = 40 جم
تكلفة الدور الاخير = 170 + 40 = 210 جم / م3
متوسط التكلفة للمصنعيات كمتوسط للمبنى ككل = ( 170 + 210 ) / 2 = 190 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 880 + 5+330+190 + 4+5 = 1084 جم / م3

التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1423 *.5 = 542 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 1084 + 542 = 1626 جم / م3

خرسانة مسلحة سمك 15 سم للارضيات slab on grade :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للارضيات بسمك 15 سم وشبكتين حديد تسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين علوي وسفلي والخرسانه ذات جهد 250 كجم / سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 350 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي ومعالجته وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 24 * 0.888 = 21.3 كجم
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 21.3 * 0.03 = 0.7 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 22 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 22 *5.5= 121 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 330 * 0.15 = 49.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 5 جم / م2
فى المعتاد يتم صب طبقة خرسانة الارضيه تحددها اعمال المبانى اى بدون اعمال نجاره اما فى حالة الحالات التى تتطلب اعمال نجاره يتم حساب تكلفة المتر المسطح على حسب الحاله
اعمال الفرمجه والهز تكلفة المتر المسطح =0.75 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 121 + 1+49.5+5 + 0.75+0.5 = 177.75جنية / م2 تقريبا 178 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 178 *.5 = 89 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 178+ 89 = 267 جم / م2

البلاطات الممسوسه من الخرسانة المسلحة سمك 15 سم :-
بالمتر المسطح توريد و عمل خرسانة مسلحة للبلاطات الممسوسه بسمك 15 سم مع تنفيذ شبكة من حديد التسليح 6 قطر 12 مم فى الأتجاهين والخرسانه ذات جهد 300 كجم /سم2 على الا يقل محتوى الاسمنت عن 400 كجم / م3 مع الهز الميكانيكى جيدا وتسوية السطح العلوي باستخدام الهليكوبتر مع استخدام hardener للسطح والتقطيع باستخدام المنشار فى الاتجاهين وكل ما يلزم لنهو العمل على الوجه الاكمل طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات
التكاليف المباشرة :-
يتم تنفيذ البند السابق بعمل شرائح باستخدام الكمر المعدنى بارتفاع 15 سم
وبعرض لا يزيد عن 6 م وفى المعتاد يتم تنفيذه كل 4.05 م وذلك لسببين
1- سهولة التنفيذ لاعمال التسويه للسطح والقد والفرمجه
2- تقليل هالك الحديد حيث يتم تقطيع السيخ ( 12 م ) على ثلاثة اجزاء كل 4 م
ويتم بعدها تقطيع البلاطات فى نفس الاتجاة كل 4.05 على نفس التقسيم للبلاطات 
وفى الاتجاة الاخر كل 4 او 5 او 6 م 
يتم الربط بين شرائح البلاطات باستخدام dowels بطول 65 مرة قطر السيخ المستخدام ويتم ذلك بتثبيت ذلك الحديد فى فتحات موجودة بالكمر المعدنى او يتم فتحها بالكمرات على حسب العدد 

كمية حديد التسليح للمتر المسطح = 12 * 0.888 = 10.65 كجم / م2
حديد الربط بين البلاطات = ( 6*.6 *0.888 ) / 4 = 0.8 كجم / م2
اضافة نسبة هالك 3 % = 11.45* 0.03 = 0.35 كجم / م2
اجمالى كمية الحديد = 11.8 كجم / م2
تكلفة حديد التسليح = 11.8 *5.5= 65 جم / م2
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 0.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 300 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 400 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 370 * 0.15 = 55.5 جم / م2
اعمال الحداده = 2 جم / م2
اعمال النجارة باستخدام الكمر المعدنى واعمال الفرمجة والتسويه والمس والتقطيع =10 جم /م2
اعمال استخدام مصلبات السطح hardener معدل الاستهلاك متوسطه 4 كجم / م2
سعر الطن فى المتوسط من 2400 جم / طن
تكلفة المتر المسطح من مصلبات السطح = 4*2.4 = 9.6 جم / م2
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 0.5 جم / م2
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 65 + 0.5+55.5+2 + 10+9.6+0.5 = 143 جم / م2
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 143 *.5 = 71.5 جم / م2
سعر المتر المكعب = 143+ 71.5 = 214.5 جم / م2

11- بلاطات الاسقف الهوردى
hollow block slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى تتطلب سمك كبير لتغطية قيمة العزوم وكذلك قيم الترخيم ومن ثم نلجأ لا ستخدام هذا النوع من البلاطات والتى تتميز بوزن اقل من البلاطات المصمته وبلاطات ال flat slab
ويتكون هذا النظام من عدة عناصر
1- الاعصاب ويتم تنفيذها بين البلوكات وقد تكون في اتجاه واحد او اتجاهين .
2- البلوكات والتى يتم تنفيذها في منتصف البلاطات وقد تكون البلوكات عباره عن طوب اسمنتى او بلوكات من الحجر الجيرى او بلوكات من الفوم foam .
3- المخدات
4- الكمرات
ولتحليل سعر المتر المكعب من بلاطات الهودرى لابد من الالمام الجيد بنوع البلوكات المستخدمه واحجامها وسعرها وكذلك الحساب الدقيق لكميات الحديد بالبلاطات والتى تتنوع ما بين حديد الاعصاب وحديد الكمرات وكذلك حديد المخدات وحديد البلاطة اعلى الاعصاب .
وكذلك من العوامل المؤثره نوع الشده المسخدمة وارتفاع السقف 
بالمتر المكعب خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف المفرغه hollow block ذات الاعصاب في الاتجاهين والبلوكات مصنوعه من الفوم المفرغ سمك 20 سم وبغطاء من الخرسانه المسلحة سمك 7 سم حسب الابعاد الموضحة بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 250 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن 350 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
التكاليف المباشرة :-
كمية حديد التسليح للاسقف الهوردى تتراوح في المتوسط 120 كجم / م3 الى 130 كجم / م3
وفى هذا المثال ستتم الدراسه على كمية حديد 125 كجم / م3
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 125 *5.5= 687.5 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
البلاطات عباره عن خرسانه مسلحه وبلوكات من الفوم يتم حساب نسبة الخرسانه الى نسبة البلوكات في كامل مسطح السقف وفى المعتاد تتراوح النسبة في المتوسط بنسبة 2/3 الى 1/ 3 خرسانه الى بلوكات على التوالى
تكلفة المتر المكعب من بلاطة السقف من الخرسانه
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحة شامله الصب باستخدام البامب جهد 250 كجم / سم2 بمحتوى اسمنت 350 كجم / م3
التكلفة في المتوسط بسعر اليوم = 330 جم / م3
تكلفة م3 من بلاطات السقف = 330*2/3 = 220 جم / م3
تكلفةالفوم للمتر المكعب الواحد من السقف
سعر الفوم كمتوسط = 900 جم / م3
تكلفة الفوم = 900 *1/3 = 300 جم / م3
لو فرضنا اسناد اعمال النجارة والحدادة لمقاول باطن والسعر يشمل الشده الخشبيه ( العده )
سيكون متوسط السعر= 250 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 4 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 687.5 + 5+220+300+250 + 4+5 = 1471.5 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1471.5 *.5 = 735.25 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2207 جم / م3

12 -paneled beam slabs
ويستخدم هذا النوع من البلاطات في الفراغات الكبيره كالقاعات بأنواعها حيث تكون البلاطات بمساحات كبيره تصل الى 150 م2
وهو عباره عن شبكة من الكمرات المتقاطعه فى الاتجاهين تكون فيما بينها بلاطات ذات مساحات صغيره بابعاد تتراوح ما بين 2 - 5 م وفى هذا النوع من البلاطات تعمل الكمرات كشبكه لا يحمل اى منها الاخر حيث لا يوجد كمره حامله وكمره محموله وهناك شروط لا بد ان تتحقق حتى نضمن عدم حمل اى من الكمرات للاخرى وهى :-
1- لا بد ان تكون الكمرات من الخرسانه المسلحه ومن نفس المكونات ونفس الخرسانه وبنفس الاجهاد
2- يجب ان يكون ابعاد قطاع الكمرات متساوى اى يكون الارتفاع والعرض واحد لكل الكمرات
3- يجب ان يكون طول الكمرات متساوى تقريبا
وهناك عدة انواع من بلاطات البانلد بيم
1- simple panelled beam slab
وفيها تكون البلاطه غير ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين ويكون الارتكاز على اربعة اعمدة
2- continuos panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطة ممتده في اى من الاتجاهين او كلامهما
3- skew panelled beam salb
وفيها تكون البلاطه مقسمة بكمرات في اتجاه قطرى ( في اتجاه مائل )
4- panelled frams
وفيها تكون الكمرات المتقاطعه مرتكزه على اعمده وبالتالى تعمل مع الاعمدة ك fram
تحليل الاسعار :-
نفس طريقة تحليل الاسعار لاى بلاطه سقف مرتكزه على كمرات
فقط الاختلاف يكون في عدة نقاط اهمها
1- في المعتاد تستخدم هذه البلاطات في المساحات الكبيره والتى عادة يكون ارتفاعها كبير كالقاعات ومن ثم فان الشدة تكون معقدة بعض الشىء وتكاليفها تكون عالية
2- اسعار المصنعيات للحدادة والنجارة تكون اعلى
3- فك الشده يكون بعد فتره اطول ومن ثم يؤخذ ذلك في الحسبان عند تحليل السعر
4- نسبة حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب تكون اكبر وتصل في المتوسط الى 140 كجم / م3
بالمتر المكعب توريد وعمل خرسانه مسلحة لبلاطات الاسقف ذات الكمرات المتقاطعه من النوع CONTINOUS PANELLED BEAM حسب الابعاد والتسليح الموضح بالرسومات وبخرسانه لا يقل اجهادها عن 300 كجم / سم2 بعد 28 يوم وبمحتوى اسمنت لا يقل عن400 كجم / م3 والسعر يشمل كل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال على الوجه الاكمل حسب اصول الصناعه والمواصفات مما جميعه بالمتر المكعب 
المعطيات :-
-Continous paneled beam slab
- نسبة الحديد 140 كجم / م3
- ارتفاع السقف 9 م
- اجهاد الخرسانه = 300 كجم / سم2
التكاليف المباشرة :-
تكلفة حديد ا لتسليح = 140 *5.5= 770 جم / م3
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
تكلفة الصب باجهاد 300 كجم / سم2 = 370 جم / م3
تكلفة المصنعيات لاعمال الشدة بارتفاع 9 م واعمال الحداده مع ترك الشده لوقت يتراوح ما بين 20 الى 25 يوم حتى ميعاد الفك .
سيكون متوسط السعر= 400 جم / م3
اعمال الفرمجه والهز = 6 جم / م3
اعمال المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 10 جم / م3
وبالتالى اجمالى التكلفة المباشره
= 770 + 5+370+400 + 6+10 = 1561 جم / م3
التكلفة الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 1561 *.5 = 780.5 جم / م3
سعر المتر المكعب = 2341.5 جم / م3

13- بلاطة سقف solid flat slab سمك 20 سم = 20*15*0.20 = 60 م 3
الكمر الخارجى ( الداير ) بفرض كمر مقاس 20 * 60 سم 
كمية الخرسانه للكمر اسفل بلاطة السقف فقط = 0.2 *0.4*2* ( 20 +14.6)= 5.6 م3 
اجمالى كمية الخرسانه = 60+5.5 = 65.5 
تكلفة المتر المكعب :-
كمية الحديد في المتوسط = 120 كجم / م3
تكلفة الحديد = 120 *5.5 = 660 جم / م3
تكلفة الخرسانه المسلحه جهد 275 كجم / سم2 شامله الصب بالبامب = 360 جم
تكلفة سلك الرباط = 5 جم / م3
اعمال المصعنيات بالعده الخشبيه = 170 جم / م3
تكلفة اعمال الفرمجة للخرسانه = 4 جم / م3
تكلفة المعالجة للخرسانه لمدة اسبوع على الاقل = 5 جم / م3
اجمالى التكلفة السابقه= 660+360+170 + 4+5 = 1194 جم / م3
اضافه هامش ربح شامل المصروفات الاداريه 50 % = 1194* 0.50= 597
اجمالى السعر للكتر المكعب =1194+597= 1791 جم
البند السادس : - اعمال العزل
انواع العزل المائى والفروق فيما بينها
ويتحدد نوع العزل على حسب عوامل عديده اهمها
1-نوع وطبيعة العنصر المراد عزله
2- منسوب المياه الجوفيه وهل العنصر المعزول اعلى ام اسفل منها
3- نوع التربه وخصائصها
4- طببيعة استغلال المنشأ
5- اهمية المنشا وعمره الافتراضى
وياتى قبل هذا وذاك العامل الاقتصادى او التكاليف
تتطور المواد المستخدمه في العزل والمنتجات التى توفرها الشركات بسرعه مذهله وتتطور المواد المستخدمه من حيث سهولة الاستخدام وسرعة التنفيذ وغيرها
المواد البيتومينيه من اقدم وارخص الانواع المستخدمه في العزل
البيتومين المستخدم في العزل انواع منه
1- البيتومين العادى ( على العزل البارد )
2- البيتومين المؤكسد
3- البيتومين المختلط ( وهو خليط من المؤكسد والعادى )
الانواع السابقه تعطى طبقة رقيقه غير منفذة للماء تقاوم الاملاح والاكاسيد وتستخدم في العناصر اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
بشرط ان تكون مردومه بالكامل
عيوبها
1- تتأثر بدرجة الحراره فتكون في الحاله السائله عند درجات الحراره المرتفعه وتكون بالحاله الصلبه عند درجات الحراره المنخفضه
2- تأثرها بالعوامل الجويه
3- لا تقاوم الصدأ
4- البيتومين المؤكسد مضر بالبيئه
* العزل باستخدام اللفائف البيتومينيه
وهى انواع عديده جدا تبدا من
1- الخيش المقطرن
2- الياف زجاجيه مشبعه بالبيتومين
3- الياف زجاجيه مغطاه بحبيبات معدنيه
وهذه اشهر الانواع منه وتختلف المسميات التجاريه على حسب الشركة المصنعه وكذلك يختلف السمك ويبدا من 2 مم فأعلى
من اهم مزاياه
1- مقاومة للعوامل الجويه
2- تتحمل الصدأ
3- قوة شد عاليه
4- مقاومة جيده جدا وخاصة النوعيين السفللين للاماكن المعرضة للمياه باستمرار كالخزانات ودورات المياه وغيرها

** العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى
وهى مركبات من الاسمنت المعالج كيميائيا باللدائن الصناعيه ومواد مالئه من الكوارتز تدهن به الاسطح الخرسانيه فتتغلل لدائنه الصناعية داخل المسام الخرسانية وتتم عده تفاعلات كيميائيه مكونه كريستالات صلبه تملأل المسام وتكون جزء لا يتجزأ من المنشأ
مميزاته
1- له نفس خصائص الجزء المعزول ( الخرسانه المسلحه )
2- غير ضار بمياه الشرب ولذلك يستخدم في خزاانات المياه من الداخل
3- يستخدم في الاماكن اسفل منسوب المياه الجوفيه حيث لا يتأثر بالمياه
4 - يمكن استخدامه على اسطح غير مستويه وغير منتظمه
5- سرعة وسهولة التنفيذ
اشهر نوع منه هو الاديكور ام
هناك عزل يصلح لحاله معينه ولا يصلح نوع آخر لها بمعنى
العزل باستخدام رولات العزل ( membrane ) يحتاج الى طبقة حمايه اعلاه
في حاله استخدامه في عزل سطح مبنى مثلا يتم تغطيته بطبقة لياسه لحمايته
وفى حالة استخدامه في العزل الرأسى ( عزل حائط خرسانى) يحتاج الى تنفيذ حائط مبانى لحمايته وكذلك في حالة استخدامه في عزل لبشه من الخارج يتم حمايته بتنفيذ حائط مبانى وقد تنفذ المبانى اولا ثم يتم العزل وبعدها صب الخرسانه
ومن ثم اذا كان الحائط الخرسانى الذى تود عزله لن ينفذ خلفه حائط مبانى خلف العزل لحمياته فان العزل باستخدام رولات العزل لن يكون مناسبا في مثل حالتك ولن يكون مجديا
اما العزل باستخدام المواد ذات الاساس الاسمنتى ( واشهرها الاديكور ام ) فهذا النوع من العزل ياخذ نفس خواص الخرسانه ولذلك فهو لايحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقة حمايه له
مثل استخدامه في العزل الداخلى لخزانات المياه وعزل ارضيه حمامات السباحه
في مثل حالتك فهو مناسب جدا ولا يحتاج الى اى حمايه
تكلفة هذا النوع من العزل في مصر ما يوازى 35 جم تكلفة فعليه
اما العزل باستخدام رولات العزل سمك 3 مم انتاج شركة انسومات على سبيل المثال فتكلفته الفعليه لن تزيد عن 25 جم كتكلفه فعليه بالاضافه الى طبقة الحمايه على حسب نوعها
العزل باستخدام البيتومين وخصوصا البيتومين المؤكسد لا يحتاج الى تنفيذ طبقات حمايه
وفى مثل حالتك قد يكون مناسبا اذا كان منسوب الحائط الخرسانى الذى يتم عزله منسوبه بالكامل اعلى من منسوب المياه الجوفيه بشرط ان يكون الردم لكامل الجزء الذى يتم عزله وخصوصا العزل باستخدام البيتومين المؤكسد سعر البيتومين المؤكسد في مصر يزداد بصوره جنونيه
تكلفة المتر المسطح كتكلفة فعليه يصل الى 15 جم للمتر المسطح ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا
فهو مضر بالبيئه ولا يستخدم خصوصا بجوار المجمعات السكنيه
هناك انواع اخرى من العزل على البارد ذات اساس مائى مثل السيروبلاست والسيروتك والتى يتم تخفيفها بالماء وهى اقل فاعليه ولا يفضل استخدامها تكلفة المتر المسطح تصل الى 4 جم تكلفه فعليه 
واخرى ذات اساس بيتومينى ويتم تخفيفها باستخدام السولار و توجد انواع منها ذات فاعليه ودارج استخدامها في عزل الاساسات البعيده عن منسوب المياه الجوفيه وتكلفتها تقارب تكلفة البيتومين المؤكسد
بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم عزل الاساسات اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من طبقتين متعامدتين من البيتومين المؤكسد على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 

التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة المتر المسطح من خامات البيتومين المؤكسد على الساخن طبقتين = 8 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 8+4 = 12 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 12* 0.5= 6 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =12+ 6 =18 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبه لزوم مبانى قصة الردم اعلى منسوب المياه الجوفيه
تتكون من 3 طبقات من البيتومين على البارد انتاج شركة انسومات او ما يماثلها على ان تتم اعمال النظافة للسطح وتجهيزه قبل اعمال العزل وعمل كل ما يلزم مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة ملىء العراميس للمبانى ونظافتها وتجهيزها للسطح = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة م2 من خامات البيتومين العادى ثلاث طبقات =5.5 جم / م2
اسعار المصنعيات = 1.5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة = 1+5.5+1.5 = 8 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 8* 0.5= 4 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =8+ 4 =12 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الحمامات من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعه بالمتر المسطح 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 4 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8 = 20 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة الرابطة البيتومينيه ( سيروبلاست مثلا ) = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 47 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 47* 0.5= 23.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =47+ 23.5 =70.5 جم / م2



توريد و تنفيذ طبقة عازلة لزوم الحمامات ذلك بإستخدام اللفائف Polyester reinforced membrane من انتاج بيتونيل سمك 3مم او ما يماثلها مع عمل تراكب فى الاتجاة الطولى و العرضى لا يقل عن 15سم والقياس للمسقط الافقى محمل عليه القياس للعزل الرأسى للوزرات حسب الأرتفاع اللازم المناسب والسعر محمل علية دهان طبقة برايمر علي اللياسة وكل ما يلزم لنهو الاعمال نهوا متقنا حسب المواصفات و اصول الصناعة وغير محمل على البند طبقات اللياسه اسفل واعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 2 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل المسلحه من انتاج شركة بيتونيل سمك 3 مم سعر اللفه 140 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 140 / 8 = 17.5 جم / م2
تكلفة الطبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 7 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.5 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.5* 0.5= 13.75 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.5+ 13.75 =41.25 جم / م2

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم الاسطح من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم مع عمل وزرة منها بداير الحوائط لا يقل ارتفاعها عن 20 سم فوق الارضية و يجب استدارة الزوايا و الاركان و تغطي الطبقة العازلة بطبقة لياسة أسمنتية سمك 2سم والقياس حسب المسقط الافقي بدون علاوة نظير الوزرات مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الاسطح حيث تزداد المساحة المفتوحة فتقل التكاليف 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
عمل رقبة زجاجه بالزوايا والاركان متوسط التكاليف = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 4 جم / م2
طبقة اللياسة اعلى العزل بسمك من 2 الى 3 سم :-
تكلفة الخامات = 6 جم / م2
تكلفة المصنعيات = 5 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 37.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 37.3* 0.5= 18.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =37.3+ 18.65 =56 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد و فرش طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الخارج من مادة الانسوسيل ( 4مم ) من انتاج شركة انسومات او مايماثلها و طبقا لاصول الصناعة بحيث لا يقل ركوب اللحامات عن 10 سم والقياس هندسى حسب القطاع الرأسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
في حالة الحوائط الخرسانية تزداد تكلفة المصنعيات وتقل التكلفة الاجماليه نتيجة عدم تنفيذ طبقة لياسة اعلى العزل 
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات واعمال اللياسه ان تطلب الامر = 1.5 جم / م2
تكلفة رولات العزل ( من مادة الانسوسيل ) انتاج شركة انسومات
سعر اللفه 160 جم ومقاساتها 1 م بطول 10 م .ط
عمليا بعد عمل الركوب بين اللفات وعمل الوزرات اللفه الواحده تغطى 8.5 م 2 في المتوسط
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 160 / 8.5 = 18.8 جم / م2
تكلفة طبقة البرايمر = 1 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 6 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 27.3 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 27.3* 0.5= 13.65 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =27.3+ 13.65 =41 جم / م2 تقريبا

بالمتر المسطح : توريد وعمل طبقة عازلة للرطوبة لزوم حوائط الخزان من الداخل وجهين من مادة االاديكور ام او ما يماثلها طبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات والقياس هندسى مما جميعة بالمتر المسطح 
مادة الاديكور ام مادة عزل ذات اساس اسمنتى ومن مزاياها انها غير مضره بالماء تستخدم لعزل خزانات المياه من الداخل وكذلك عزل حمامات السباحة ومن الممكن استخدامها في معظم العناصر الانشائيه
التكاليف المباشره :-
تكلفة تجهيز السطح وعمل المرمات اللازمه = 3 جم / م2
تكلفة مادة الاديكور ام
سعر الشيكارة 25 كجم 90 جم تقريبا وتغطى مساحة حوالى من 4 الى 5 م2 لوجهين
تكلفة المتر المسطح = 90 / 4.5= 20 جم / م2
تكلفة اعمال المصنعيات = 8 جم / م2
اجمالى التكاليف المباشرة . اجمالى ما سبق = 31 جم / م2
التكاليف الغير مباشره وهامش الربح بنسبة 50 % = 31* 0.5= 15.5 جم / م2
اجمالى السعر للمتر المسطح =31+ 15.5=46.5 جم / م2 تقريبا

الاسعار في المتوسط على حسب الموقع للمشروع كالتالى 
م3 حفر صخر = 55 جم / م3 غير شامل نقل المخلفات
م3 حفر رمال = 6 جم حفر فقط بدون نقل المخلفات يضاف في المتوسط من 5 الى 6 جم / م3 نقل مخلفات على حسب مسافة النقل للمقالب والوقت المستغرق لكل نقله 
م3 ردم رمال نظيفة من خارج الموقع = 18- 20 جم اذا كان سعر التوريد للمتر المكعب من الرمال 12 جم
م2 عزل اساسات 
عزل بيتومين عادى على البارد 6 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد 10 - 12 جم / م2 
عزل بيتومين مؤكسد : عادى بنسبة 1:3 = 8 - 9 جم / م2
م3 خرسانة عادية 
قواعد منفصله = 320 الى 350 جم / م3 جهد خرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
لبشه = 250 الى 270 جم / م3 جهد الخرسانه 200 كجم / سم2
م3 خرسانة مسلحة 
الاساسات ( 80 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 930 - 950 جم / م3
اعمدة ( 160 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1450 - 1500 جم / م3
اسقف ( 100 كجم حديد / م3 في المتوسط ) = 1100 - 1150 جم / م3
م2 مبانى 
سمك 10 سم 45 جم / م2
سمك 12 سم 50 - 55 جم / م2 
مبانى م3 : - 380 - 420 جم / م3
م2 بياض 
مواصفات بؤج فقط = 25 جم / م2
مواصفات بؤج واوتار = 30 جم / م2 
مواصفات تركيب زوايا فليسبيكو بالاضافه الى التأكيس والزوى والتربيع 40 جم / م2
م2 دهانات 
دهانات بلاستيك لون ابيض سكيب او سايبس = 16 جم / م2
دهانات بلاستيك الوان سكيب او سكيب = 18 جم / م2
دهانات جوتن حسب اللون المطلوب ( داخلى ) = 20 - 25 جم / م2
صحى مقطوعية
الصحى اسعار خامات المواسير الصرف والتغذيه في حدود 2000 جم
اسعار المصنعيات للحمام والمطبخ = 1000 جم
القطع والاكسسوارت حسب الطلب في المتوسط 
حوض جرافينا = 300 جم
قاعدة جرافينا = 650 جم
حوض استانلس عين واحده = 120 جم
اما اسعار ديوارفيت
حوض = 600 جم
القاعده = 900 - 1250 جم
حوض استانلس بصفايه وعين = 280 جم
كهربة مقطوعية
في المتوسط الخامات = 2000 – 2500 جم بخلاف الاكسسوارت 
المصنعيات = 1200 – 1500 جم
نجارة باب و شباك مقطوعية
باب غرفه حشو 300 - 400 جم
باب قشره ارو = 450 جم
باب شقه قشره ارو = 450 – 600 جم
باب شقه حشو 450 – 650 جم
الشبابيك مقاس 100 *100 او 120 * 120 في المتوسط من 250 الى 350 جم بخلاف الزجاج والسلك 
اسعار التركيب من 50 الى 60 جم في المتوسط للقطعه الواحده
م2 اسقف معلقة :-
بلاطات فينيل 60 * 60 = 70 - 80 جم / م2
اسقف الواح جبس من الجبس الابيض انتاج شركه كنف = 100 - 120 جم / م2
جبس اخضر للحمامات = 120 جم / م2
جبس احمر للمطابخ = 130 جم / م2
الاسعار عاليه هى متوسط الاسعار السائده في مصر
* اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى شامل اعمال التصميم وعمل الجسات والتنفيذ والاشراف على التنفيذ
المتر المسطح للدور الواحد في المتوسط تتراوح تكلفته من 300 - 350 جم / م2
* اعمال النصف تشطيب بعد الهيكل الخرسانى وتشمل 
- اعمال المبانى
- اعمال البياض الداخلى والخارجى
- اعمال الحلوق الخشبيه
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه ( خراطيم فقط )
- اعمال التمديدات الكهربائيه للصواعد وكذلك انارة السلم
- اعمال تشطيب السلم والمدخل من رخام او جرانيت من انواع متوسطة التكاليف
- اعمال وصلات التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحى حتى كل وحده مع انهاء الخطوط الرئيسيه للصواعد
- اعمال عزل الحمامات .
تكلفة كل ما سبق تحسب كمتوسط تكلفة للمتر المسطح من الوحده = 150 - 200 جم / م2 
اجمالى تكلفة المتر المسطح من الهيكل حتى النصف تشطيب = 500 - 600 جم / م2
* اعمال التشطيبات تختلف وتتفاوت كليا وجزئيا حسب نوع التشطيبات والخامات لها ومستواها وسعرها 
فتبدأ من خامات محليه بسيطه التكاليف الى خامات مستوره باهظة الثمن 
وكفكره عامه تتفاوت التشطيبات في المتوسط من 
275 جم / م2 الى 750 جم / م2 للتشطيبات المعتاده
مراحل تنفيذ مبنى 
1- اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
2- اعمال المبانى بالتوالى وممكن ان تكون بالتوازى مع تنفيذ الهيكل
3-اعمال البياض والتمديدات الكهربائية والحلوق الزفره :- وتأتى في نفس التوقيت متداخله جزئيا كالتالى 
- نبدأ بالتكسير لاعمال الكهرباء ( الخراطيم ) بالحوائط
- تليها اعمال الطرطشه 
- يتم تركيب الخراطيم بالحوائط 
- يتم عمل البؤج والاوتار
- يتم تثبيت الحلوق الزفره ( او الحلق الغشيم ) Soft wood 
- يتم تركيب العلب الكهربائية وتثبيتها 
- يتم تركيب سلك الشبك اعلى الخراطيم وفى الفواصل ما بين المبانى والخرسانى ومن الممكن استبدال سلك الشبك بالفيبر فهو عملى اكثر واسهل في التركيب
- يتم تسليخ السلك وتركيب الزوايا المعدن من الحديد المجلفن ( الفلسبيكو ) في حالة نص البند على تنفيذها .
- تتم اعمال البطانه ( الملو ) ويليها مباشرة في نفس اليوم اعمال الضهاره ( تشطيب السطح )
4- اعمال صواعد الكهرباء بالسلالم 
5- اعمال البياض للواجهات .
6- اعمال التمديدات للتغذية بالمياه 
7 - اعمال العزل للارضية الحمامات والمطابخ في حالة عزلها
8 - اعمال عزل الرطوبه والعزل الحرارى للسطح.
9- اعمال سحب السلك للدوائر المختلفة 
9 - اعمال سحب الكابلات للصواعد 
10 - اعمال التبليط للسطح 
11- اعمال التأسيس للدهانات للاسقف والحوائط وتشمل التجليخ والسيلر واوجه المعجون .
12- اعمال تمديدات الصحى ويشمل المواسير والوصلات للحمامات والمطابخ 
12- اعمال التبليط للارضيات او تشطيبها حسب نوع التشطيب .
13 - اعمال تشطيب حوائط الحمامات والمطابخ حسب تشطيبها .
14- اعمال تشطيب الواجهات ببنودها المختلفه .
15- اعمال تشطيب السلالم والمداخل .
16- اعمال تشطيب حتى الوجه النهائى للدهانات 
17 - تركيب القطع للصحى من احواض وقواعد وبنيوهات وخلافه
18 - اعمال تركيب الابواب والشبابيك بتشطيبها .
19 - اعمال تركيب اكسسوارت الكهرباء والمفاتيح والكشافات وخلافه
20 - اعمال الجلاء للارضيات . 
21 - اعمال تشطيب وجه نهائى للداهانات .
22- تركيب الخلاطات واكسسوارت الصحى
23- اعمال تشطيب الكهرباء بمشتملاتها .
22 - تركيب اكسسوارت الابواب والشبابيك .
23 - تركيب ورق الحائط 
24 - تركيب المرايات والبانوهات .
25 - مراجعة الدهانات ودهان الابواب وخلافه
26 - التلميع والنظافه والتسليم .
يتخلل البنود السابقه اعمال الاليكتروميكانيكال ان وجدت
مراحل عزل السطح : -
1- صب خرسانه الميول او الخرسانه الخفيفه light weight concrete في حالة تنفيذها بالسطح لتخليق الميول المطلوبه وفى الغالب يتم تنفيذها في الاسطح ذات المساحات الواسعه ويتم ذلك 
- عمل اوتار من المبانى 
- صب الخرسانه وفرمجتها بمنسوب الاوتار .
- عمل طبقة لياسه من الاسمنت والرمل .
- عمل رقبة الزجاجه بعمل استدارة للزوايا والحواف من نفس مونه اللياسه 
- تنفيذ عزل الرطوبه على حسب نوعه .
- اختبار العزل 
- تنفيذ العزل الحرارى على حسب نوعه سواء عن طريق الصب او عن طريق الالواح الجاهزة من الفوم .
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية اعلى العزل .
- تنفيذ اعمال التبليط للارضيات على حسب التشطيب .
هناك مدرسه آخرى تميل الى تنفيذ العزل الحرارى اولا ويليها عزل الرطوبه ويعيب هذه الطريقة عدم ظهور عيوب عزل الرطوبه في حالة وجود عيوب 
انا اميل الى الطريقة الاولى لدقتها . 
مراحل عزل حمامات السباحه 
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العاديه للارضيات لبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير حمام السباحه
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل الرطوبه للارضيات والحوائط متصله 
- تنفيذ طبقة الحمايه للارضيات - صب الخرسانه المسلحة للارضيات ويليها الخرسانه المسلحة للحوائط
- تنفيذ طبقة عزل اسمنتى من الاديكور ام او غيرها لعزل الحوائط من الداخل .
- تشطيب الحمام من الداخل .
ومن الممكن تنفيذ الحوائط الخرسانيه اولا قبل تنفيذ المبانى ويليها طبقة العزل من الخارج والمبانى للحماية بعد ذلك مع العزل الداخلى بمواد عزل اسمنتيه
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال العزل للأساسات اللبشه
- تنفيذ طبقة الخرسانه العادية 
- تنفيذ اعمال مبانى بداير اللبشه
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل رولات من مواد مناسبة على حسب التوصيف
- تنفيذ طبقة حماية للعزل الافقى
- تنفيذ اعمال الحدادة والصب
مراحل عزل الحمامات والمطابخ 
- اعمال النظافة وعمل المرمات لسطح الخرسانه في حالة وجدوها
- اعمال طبقة اللياسه اسفل العزل وعمل رقبة الزجاجه
- تنفيذ طبقة العزل 
- اختبار العزل
- تنفيذ طبقة اللياسه اعلى العزل لحمايته
العزل الحرارى للحوائط الداخلية والخارجية 
تنفيذ حائطين من الطوب سمك 10 سم لكل منهما مع ترك مسافة 10 سم بينهما توضع بها طبقة العزل وبذلك يكون اجمالى سمك الحائط = 30 سم
عزل الصوت 
يتم تنفيذه قبل الطبقة النهائية للتشطيب 
بمعنى لو طلب تنفيذ عزل الصوت للحوائط مثلا 
يتم تنفيذ طبقة العزل على المبانى على حسب نوع العزل والشائع هو الصوف الصخرى وذلك لتوفره ورخص ثمنه 
ثم بعد ذلك على حسب التشطيب من الممكن تنفيذ تشطيب جيس بورد اعلاها 
او تنفيذ مبانى بجانب العزل يليها طبقات التشطيب المختلفة 
او تنفيذ تجاليد من الخشب اعلى علافات تثبت على العزل 
يتم ذلك حسب نوعية التشطيب 
واذا كان الغرض هو تقسيم المكان وعزله من الممكن تنفيذ ذلك بعمل حوائط من الواح الجبس بورد يوضع العزل بداخلها وتنفذ طبقتين من الجبس يليها طبقة العزل يليها طبقتين من الجبس
في حالة الاسقف يتم تنفيذها بنفس الطريقه 
اعمال الكهرباء
في البداية لا بد من الاشارة الى الطريقة التى يتم بها نقل الكهرباء ابتداء من المصدر وحتى موقع الاستهلاك
يتم نقل الكهرباء عبر كابلات عملاقة الى محطات الكهرباء وتسمى هذه الشبكة بشبكة الجهد المرتفع 
والجهد المرتفع : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 650 فولت 
بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من المحطات الى المحولات وفى هذه المرحلة تكون ذو جهد متوسط وتسمى الشبكه هذه بشبكة الجهد المتوسط 
والجهد المتوسط : هو الجهد الذى يزيد على 250 ولا يتعدى 650 فولت .
بعدها تتم عملية تحويل الجهد من جهد متوسط داخل المحولات الى جهد منخفض خارج منها يتم توزيع هذا الجهد عبر الكابلات الى لوحات الكهرباء العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه الخاصه بكل عقار ومنها الى اللوحات الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده ويكون الجهد في هذه المرحلة هو جهد منخفض وتسمى الشبكه بمكوناتها شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
والجهد المنخفض : هو الجهد الذى يزيد عن 30 فولت ولا يتعدى 250 فولت
تعريفات :-

* الفولت : هو الوحده العمليه لقياس الجهد
* الامبير : وحدة قياس التيار الكهربائى 
*الوات: وحدة قياس القدره
الكيلو وات : وحدة قدرة تساوى 1000 وات 
الكيلو وات / ساعه : وحدة قدره تساوى 1000 وات في الساعه الواحده
ما سيتم التركيز عليه هو شبكة الجهد المنخفض 
- يتم نقل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه بالشارع الى اللوحه الرئيسيه للمبنى عن طريق كابلات من الالومنيوم المسلح حسب مواصفات شركة توزيع الكهرباء وغالبا ما تكون كابلات 3*240 مم
- بعدها يتم توزيع الكهرباء من اللوحة الرئيسية للمبنى الى العداد الخاص بكل وحده او جزء من المبنى ويتم ذلك عن طريق كابلات من النحاس ( الصواعد ) ومن العداد عن طريق كابلات من النحاس بقطر اقل الى اللوحه الفرعيه الخاصة بكل وحده
تنقسم اعمال الكهرباء الى قسمين 
- اعمال شبكة الكهرباء وتشمل كل ما سبق
- اعمال شبكة التيار الخفيف : وتشمل كل ما يخص اعمال التليفونات والداتا والدش المركزى والاريال والانتركم وغيرها .
مراحل تنفيذ اعمال الكهرباء 
- قبل البدء في اعمال التنفيذ يتم توصيل عداد انشائى لاستخدام الكهرباء طوال مدة المشروع يتم ذلك 
بعد الانتهاء من اجراءات التراخيص حيث يتم التوجه الى شركة الكهرباء التابع لها المشروع بخطاب من التراخيص يفيد بعدم الممانعه في توصيل العداد الانشائى 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تنفيذ التمديدات الخاصه بالتيار الكهربائى ( اعمال الخراطيم او المواسير) يتم ذلك بتنفيذ شبكة من الخراطيم بنفس توزيع الكهرباء للاسقف والحوائط 
مع ملاحظة ان اعمال التيار الكهربائى يتم تنفيذها بالكامل بالاسقف اما اعمال التيار الخفيف ففى المعتاد يتم تنفيذها اسفل الارضيات 
- مع الهيكل الخرسانى يتم تثبيت المواسير الخاصه بكابلات الصواعد على حسب عدد الصواعد ( ويتم ذلك حسب عدد الوحدات بالدور الواحد وعدد الادوار ) غالبا ما يتم تنفيذ تلك المواسير من ال pvc بعدد 5 مواسير لكل صاعد 4 للتيار وماسوره اضافيه spair يتم استخدامها عند الحاجه 
- اثناء تنفيذ اعمال البياض يتم تثبيت الخراطيم الخاصة بالمفاتيح والبرايز والمخارج المختلفة ويتم ربطها بالدوائر على حسب التصميم و يتم تجميع كل هذه الدوائر ( او اللنيات ) الى اللوحة الفرعية الخاصة بالوحده ( ومن الممكن علب بواط بالحوائط وذلك لعمل التريحات اللازمه للخطوط )
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال البياض وقبل البدء في اعمال التشطيبات يتم سحب الاسلاك والكابلات الخاصه بالدوائر العموميه والدوائر الفرعيه ويتم توصيلها باللوحة 
- يتم تنفيذ الكابلات والاسلاك الخاصه بالتيار الخفيف مع ربط كل نوع الى الشبكه الخاصة به
- يتم تنفيذ اعمال الكابلات الخاصة بالصواعد وكذلك لوحة التوزيع الرئيسيه التى يتم ربط الصواعد عليها 
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال التشطيبات بالكامل يتم الانتهاء من كافة الاجراءات الادارية الخاصة باجهزة المدن او الاحياء وكذلك شركة الكهرباء والتى تقوم بعمل مقايسه لتوصيل الكهرباء من اللوحات العموميه الى اللوحات الرئيسيه .
- بعدها يتم التقديم على العدادات الخاصة بالوحدات
أسعار المصنعيات فقط بدون خامات
م2 أرضيات ( جرانيت رخام بورسلين سيراميك بلاط باركيه ) 
اسعار تركيب الرخام والجرانيت ارضيات متوسط من 25 - 60 جم بدون التشطيب ( الجلاء والتلميع ) والسعر يعتمد على نوع الرخام او الجرانيت ومقاسه والتفاصيل الخاصه بالرسومات ان وجدت وكذلك الكميات التى سيتم تركيبها 
اسعار التشطيب للرخام تتراوح ما بين 30 - 40 جم شامله ملىء اللحامات والجلاء والتلميع بمراحله المختلفه
اسعار تركيب ارضيات سيراميك بلاطه عاديه تتراوح ما بين 15 – 20 جم
اسعار تركيب ارضيات بورسلين بدون رسومات ديكور تتراوح ما بين 25 - 35 جم
تزداد الاسعار السابقه في حالة الحوائط بنسبة 10 % تقريبا 
اسعار تركيب الباركيه مصنعيات فقط تتراوح ما بين 25 - 40 جم
اسعار تركيب الحوائط بورسلين قطع ليزر باستخدام المواد اللاصقه السعر يبدأ من 30 وحتى 50 جنيه للمتر المسطح

م2 دهانات ( داخلى خارجى ) 
اعمال الدهانات الداخليه
دهانات بلاستيك او ببوية الزيت
تشطيب عادى او متوسط = 8-12 جم
تشطيب مميز بديكورات حديثه = 15- 35 جم 
دهانات خارجيه على حسب التشطيب
كومبليكو متوسط 15 -20 جم 
دراى ميكس 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض
سافيتو 4 - 6 جم غير شامل السقالات وغير شامل البياض

م2 بياض ( داخلى خارجى ) 
البياض الداخلى من 10- 18 جم 
البياض الخارجى من 20 -25 جم غير شامل السقالات 

م2 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المسطح مبانى 9 - 11 جم
م3 مبانى ( 25*12*6 سم ) 
المتر المكعب مبانى من 70 - 85 جم


م2 أسقف معلقة 
سقف معلق من الواح ( مصنعيات ) = 20 - 30 جم شامل معالجه سطح الالواح بعد التركيب وتركيب الزوايا الميتال والشريط الفيبر
اسقف معلقه بلاطات ( مصنعيات ) من 15- 25 جم 

م2 قرميد
حسب النوع وطريقة التركيب والكميه ونوع السطح الذى سيركب عليه القرميد
وفى المتوسط يتراوح سعر التركيب من 20 - 30 جم والسعر غير شامل مصنعيات العلفات في حالة التركيب على خشب وغير شامل تجهيز الردم وعمل الميول في حالة التركيب على مونه 

م2 ورق حائط 
على حسب نوع الورق والسعر يتراوح من 10 الى 20 جم

م2 واجهة زجاجية
على حسب الواجهه وتفاصيل ونوع التشطيب المطلوب وتفاصيله

الاعمال الصحية 
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب تواليت بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 280 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب حوض بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 220 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بانيو بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 250 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب سخان بالتغذية والصرف الداخلى الفئة 120 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب بيبة الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب جالتراب الصرف الداخلى الفئة 50 جم
بالعدد مصنعية تركيب مبولة بالصرف والتغذيه الفئة 200 جم
بالعدد مصنعية اعادة تركيب حوض الفئة 80 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير تغذية بالمياة بقطر 3/4 او 1 بوصه الفئة 10 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 2 بوصة الفئة 15 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 3 بوصة الفئة 20 جم
بالمتر الطولى مصنعية تركيب مواسير صرف قطر 4 بوصة الفئة 25 جم
م2 عزل ( قواعد لبشة حمامات سطح حوائط ( داخلى خارجى ) 
عزل بيتومين على البارد لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 1.25- 2 جم / م2
عزل بيتومين على الساخن ( بيتومين مؤكسد ) لزوم الاساسات وقصة الردم = 3-5 جم / م2
عزل الحمامات( لفائف ) = 6 - 10 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل الاسطح ( لفائف ) = 4 -6 جم / م2 محمل عليه الوزرات
عزل ذو اساس اسمنتى (مادة اديكور ام او غيرها) =7 - 9 جم / م2


اعمال النجارة مصنعيات 
في حالة التشطيب العادى ومستوى النجاره متوسط ( ابواب وشبابيك من الخشب السويدى )
مصنعية تركيب باب غرفه او باب حمام = 50 جم 
مصنعية تركيب باب شقه =60 جم
مصنعية تركيب باب بلكونه = 80 جم
مصنعية تركيب شباك شيش وزجاج = 60 جم

اما في حالة التشطيب الفندقى ( مستوى النجاره عالى جدا ) والخشب من قشرة الارو الماسيف او الزان
باب ضلفه واحده من 70 - 110 سم عرض = 150 جم
باب ضلفتين من 160 - 200 عرض = 250 جم
اسعار الكهرباء 
في حالة المنشأت العاديه ( الوحدات السكنيه والوحدات المشابهه )

تتراوح اسعار مصنعيات اعمال الكهرباء ابتداء من الخراطيم والمواسير حتى التشطيب الكامل بالمخرج كالتالى 
مخرج اناره 35 - 45 جم
مخرج ليد = 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزه عاديه 35 - 45 جم
مخرج بريزة قوى (سخان - غساله - ماكينه حلاقه - مجفف ايدى ) =65- 80 جم
مخرج تكييف = 65- 80 جم
مخرج بريزه 380 = 70 - 80 جم

التيار الخفيف 
مخرج تليفون = 30 -40 جم
مخرج داتا = 30 - 40 جم
مخرج تليفزيون = 30 - 40 جم

التشطيب 
تركيب سبوت لايت او ابليك = 10 - 15 جم
تركيب كشاف = 15- 20 جم
تركيب وتبوير لوحات الكهرباء
لوحة الكهرباء الرئيسيه من 500 – 600 جم
لوحة الكهرباء الفرعيه الخاصه بالوحده = 250 - 300 جم
الحفر و الردم و الاحلال
م3 حفر في تربه رملية مع نقل المخلفات = 5 - 7 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طينيه رطبه (باستخدام الحفار)حفر فقط = 8 - 12 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متماسكه = 8 - 15 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه طفليه متصلبه = 15 - 25 جم / م3
م3 حفر في تربه حجر جبرى = 20 - 30 جم / م3 
م3 حفر في تربه صخريه ( باستخدام الجاكوش ) = 50 - 60 جم / م3 
م3 نقل مخلفات لمسافه 20 كم بمتوسط 20 دقيقه ذهاب و20 دقيقه في العوده = 8 - 12 جم
م3 مصنعيات ردم باستخدام الرمال النظيفه = 1.5 - 3 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربة احلال من الرمل النظيف = 2.5 - 4 جم / م3 
م3 مصنعيات تنفيذ تربه احلال من الزلط والرمل = 7- 10 جم / م3 
باليوميه ايجار هراس لزوم دمك الارضيات = 800 -1200 جم / يوم
اسعار تنفيذ الخرسانه المسلحه مصنعيات فقط شامل العده الخشبيه 
- م3 قواعد منفصله = 150 جم / م3 
- م3 نجارة وحداده لبشه = 80 - 100 جم / م3 

فى حالة الاسقف السوليد 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى = 170 - 190 جم / م3 
تضاف علاوه 10 جم لكل دور ارتفاع 

في حالة الاسقف الفلات سلاب و الهوردى 
م3 نجارة وحداده للدور الارضى 150 - 170 جم
تضاف علاوه 10 جم / م3 لكل دور اعلى الدور الارضى 

في حالة الاسقف البانلدبيم 
في حالة ارتفاع الدور 4 - 6 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه م3 = 250 - 300 جم
في حالة ارتفاع الاسقف من 6- 9 م والشده المستخدمه شده خشبيه = 350 - 450 جم

اسعار اعمال الفرمجة 
م3 فرمجة للأساسات والاعمدة والاسقف شامله اعمال الهز والتسويه = 4 -6 جم / م3
م / طلعت محمد على
[email protected]
اسعار تشطيبات الشقق وديكورات الشقق بسعر 600 جم للمتر السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات بشكل اجمالي 
وموصفات التشطيبات كتالي 
السباكة تاسيس 
يتم مد مواسير سباكة المانية الصنع ( ماركة بي ار ) ضمان 5سنة ( مع اجراء اختبارات الضغط من قبل الشركة للحصول علي الضمان ) لمياة الشرب 
يتم مد مواسير صرف ماركة الشريف لمياة الصرف 
يتم عمل دائرة مياة ساخنة للحمام والمطبخ 
يتم عمل صرف وتغذية لكلا من غسالة اطباق وغسالة اوتوماتيك 
السباكة تشطيب 
يتم تركيب خلاطات مصرية الصنع ضمان عشر سنوات يتم اختيار الموديل من قبل العميل 
يتم تركيب بانيو ضمان ثلاث سنوات 
يتم تركيب حوض وش وقاعدة تواليت الماني الصنع يتم الاختيار من قبل العميل للشركات ايديال استادر كليوبترا درفيت 
يتم تركيب حوض مطبخ فتحة ماركة فرنك سام 
يتم تركيب وصلات تغذية وصرف لكلا من غسالة اطباق غسالة اتوماتيك 
الكهرباء تاسيس 
يتم مد سلك سويدي الصنع 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ والتكيفات 
اعمال الدهانات 
يتم دهان عزل للحوائط
يتم دهان عدد 2 سكينة معجون 
يتم دهان عدد وش بطانة 
يتم دهان عدد وش دهان كمبيوتر يتم اختيار الالوان من قبل العميل 
الخامات المستخدمة للدهانات المعجون ماركة سيابس الدهانات ماركة اسكيب 
اعمال النجارة 
يتم تركيب باب خشبي لكل الغرف والمطبخ والحمام الباب محمل بعدد قشرة ارو 
يتم تركيب باب الشقة الرائيسي اندونيسي الصنع مع تركيب معبرة (تاج خارجي ) له 

اعمال الالموتيال 
يتم تركيب الموتيال( قطاع السعد) لكل الشبابيك والمنافذ
اعمال الاسقف 
يتم عمل مصيص وضهارة لكل الاسقف 
يتم عمل كرانيش للريسبشن
اعمال السراميك 
يتم تركيب سيراميك فرز اول من شركات الجوهرة او كليوبتر ا او رويال 
يتم اختيار الموديلات والالوان من قبل العميل 
ثانيا فترة العمل 40 يوم وبعدها تستلم الشقة

اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط سعر تجاري 12 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
أسعار مصنعيات محارة للحوائط سعر ميزان (ادة واوتار ) من 13 الي 17 جم للمتر للحوائط الداخلية للشقق 
اسعار مصنعيات محارة الحوائط الخارجية (الواجهات ) سعر تجاري 25 جم للمتر للحوائط الخارجية والواجهات للفلل والعمارات 
اسعار مصنعية المحارة للواجهات الخارجية سعر ميزان وادة واوتار 35 جم للمتر 

اسعار المحارة للاعمال الخارجية السعر يشمل الخامات والمصنعيات والسقالات 
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مصنعية معجون و مصنعيات دهانات و السقالات الخشبية 60جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و رش فطيسة و السقالات الخشبية 40جم للمتر
مصنعيات الواجهة محارة و مواد كمياويات البناء الحديثة (مادة ) 45 جم للمتر

اسعار تركيب السيراميك 25 جم و 35 جم للبورسلين و40 جم للرخام 

تركيب الالوميتال بسعر 350 جم للمتر قطاع السعد عريض 
و 600 جم قطاع بي اس الصغير 
و700 جم لقطاع البي اس الوسط
800 جم قطاع بي اس
900 جم قطاع بي اس الجامبو ( الدابل)
السعر يشمل قطاعات الالوميتال والزجاج والشيش والتركيب والنقل لجميع انحاء الجمهورية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
دائرة انترنت 
دائرة دش 
دائرة تليفون 
دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار
سعر النقطة 25 جم

تركيب باركيه مصرى(70)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه صينى(70)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه تركى(90)جم للمتر بالمصنعيه والتركيب
تركيب باركيه المانى(90)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
تركيب باركيه السويدى (350)جم للمتر بالتركيب والمصنعيه
الباركيه مسمار مصرى بالتركيب والمصنعيه (500)جم للمتر

اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط ( اعمال حديد وشبك ) 350 جم للمتر ومدة التنفيذ 15 يوم 
اسعار ومصنعيات السقف الساقط وبيت نور جبسون بورد ( الالواح ) 100 جم للمتر حسب التصميم

مصنعيات تركيب الابواب والنجارة للشقق 2000جم 
وايضا يوجد اسعار مميزة جدا للابواب الاندونيسي للغرف والباب الرئيسي سعر الباب للغرف تشطيب سوبر لوكس 350 جم للباب اما باب الشقة زان اندونيسي 900 جم واسعار خاصة جدا جدا للبرور والحلي والاكر واكسسوارات الابواب الخشبية

اسعار مصنعيات تأسيس الكهرباء في التشطيبات الداخلية 
توزيع الاضاءة علي الاسقف والحوائط للمساعدة في تنفيذ الديكورات بشكل متكامل 
يتم عمل 55 مفتاح انارة وتغذية للاجهزة 
دائرة تكييف 
يتم عمل دائرة انترنت 
يتم عمل دائرة دش 
يتم عمل دائرة تليفون 
يتم عمل دائرة جهد مرتفع للمطبخ 
اعادة توزيع الجهد الدخلي وفقا لما يتناسب مع شدة التيار 
سعر المصنعيات 3000 جم

م2 واجهات زجاجية
فى حالة ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 400 دولار
فى حالة عدم ظهور الاطار المعدنى الحامل 700 دولار​*


----------



## الباحث2010 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## magicengineering (19 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وياحبذا لو يتم تجميع الموضوع فى ملف بى دى اف لتكون الاستفادة اشمل وتضع عليه توقيعك


----------

